# Badeteich - Wassertiefe - 'Zwischenboden'



## teichgrabertt (7. Sep. 2013)

Guten Tag liebe Teichfreunde,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken unseren Gartenteich in einen Badeteich umzubauen.

Ich habe mir überlegt einen 'Zwischenboden' aus Holz einzubauen.

'Zwischenboden' könnte so gebaut werden, dass im Badebereich überall gestanden werden kann (z.B. auf -1,5m) dennoch wäre eine Wassertiefe von z.B. zwei oder mehr Metern möglich.

Vorteil:
große Wassertiefe --> großes Wasservolumen --> weniger Erwärmung (Teich kaum beschattet) --> Stabilität

Mulm könnte zwischen den Bretterritzen des Zwischenbodens absinken --> kein Aufwirbeln.

Wasser unter dem Zwischenboden liegt 'im Schatten'

Saugrohre für Pumpe könnte über und unter dem Zwischenboden vorgesehen werden und so gezielt umgewälzt werden.

Nachteil:
Aussaugen des Mulms nicht möglich aber auch nicht erforderlich(?)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Gedanken? 

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Badeteich - Wassertiefe - 'Zwischenboden'*

Die Idee klingt faszinierend, jedoch befürchte ich, dass Dir das Holz aufschwimmen wird. Bei der Größe und Fläche müsstest Du massive Gegengewichte installieren. Auch das sich der Schmuddel zwischen den Rillen am Boden absetzen würde, was ja erstmal gut klingt, hätte ich Bedenken, dass man den Schmutz von dort aus gut enstorgt bekommt. Das Holz wird auch unter Wasser ganz schön schmierig werden, gut die Folie selbst auch, aber wie sieht das Holz aus, wenn sich da Algen drauf setzen!? 

...aber wie Andere jetzt sagen würden "Versuch macht klug!"...berichte bitte dann, wenn...:smoki


----------



## buzzi (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Badeteich - Wassertiefe - 'Zwischenboden'*

Hallo,
so was ähnliches habe ich erst letztens in Gößweinstein (Fränkische Schweiz) gesehen. Dort wurde ein herkömmliches Schwimmbad in ein Naturbad mit Reg. Zone umgewandelt. Der Strom für die Pumpen wird scheinbar solar erzeugt. Und weil sie sich auch den Badenino und Eintrittsgeld gespart haben, ist jetzt im Schwimmerbecken ab 1,30m Tiefe ein Zwischenboden aus Holz drin, um die gesetzlichen Auflagen zu erfüllen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das Wasser auch unten drunter ist und wie sich das Holz anfühlt, ich war nicht drin im Becken - leider keine Zeit mehr gehabt. Das werde ich aber spätestens nächstes Jahr nachholen...

http://www.infranken.de/regional/fo...Naturbad-garantiert-Erfrischung;art216,164397

Gruß
buzzi


----------

